# Vom Laptop kann ich nicht drucken warum?



## christian254 (14. März 2010)

Hi ich habe ein Multifunktionsgerät das brother MFC-260C den hatte ich immer am XP rechner angeschlossen und über Netzwerk freigegeben ich konnte dann auch imemr ohne probleme drucken also vom XP Rechner und vom Vista laptop konnte ich über W-Lan drucken.
Da mein XP Rechner im moment nicht funktioniert habe ich den Drucker direkt am Laptop angeschlossen aber ich kann einfach nichts drucken ich habe die Treiber bestimmt schon 3 mal neu Installiert.
Unter Systemsteuerung wird er auch als online angezeigt aber in der Taskleiste wo man den Druckpatronen Zustand anzeigen lassen kann steht immer offline und zeigt nichts weiter an, sbald ich etwas drucken will steht unter Systemsteuerung bei dem Druckersymbol dann auch fehler.
Den Scanner kann ich aber ganz normal ansteuern.

Was mache ich nun falsch?
Auf dem laptop ist übrigens Vista drauf!

Gruß Christian


----------



## Gothic1806 (14. März 2010)

ich vermute mal das der Druckertreiber nicht vista kompatible ist und es deswegen zum Fehler kommt du hattest ja davor den Drucker am xp Rechner der den Drucker auch über den Treiber angesprochen hatte von vista kam ja nur der Auftrag und Vista hatte nix mit dem Treiber zu schaffen .
einfach einen Vista-Treiber für den Drucker suchen fals vvorhanden und Drucker nicht zu alt .


Mfg


----------



## christian254 (14. März 2010)

Auf der original Treiber CD steht drauf das die auch für Vista sind, der Drucker ist noch nicht so alt!


----------



## Gothic1806 (14. März 2010)

Den Drucker als Standartdrucker ausgewählt ? Alte drucker entfernt usw ?

P.S. Und vielleicht doch ein Treiberupdate suchen


Mfg


----------



## christian254 (14. März 2010)

Ja ist alles!
Habe gerade neue Treiber runtergeladen leider noch immer ohne Erfolg


----------

